# Middle Ga land for lease



## tikka20 (Feb 5, 2017)

5 management oriented hunters looking for 2-600 acres to lease in middle GA. We will take care of the land like its our own.


----------



## toxiegivens (Mar 8, 2017)

Interested in this? http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=894006


----------

